# Sportcast USA, Casting Tournament, Northeast Regional, Dates: Sept 8 & 9, 2018



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Sportcast USA, Casting Tournament

Northeast Regional, Dates: Sept 8 & 9, 2018

Location: Kenilworth Athletic Field (DC)


4001 Deane Ave NE, Washington, DC 20019

The entrance to Kenilworth Athletic Fields (active recreation area) is located at the westernmost end of Nannie Helen Burroughs Avenue, N.E. It is approximately 0.5 mile south of the Aquatic Gardens entrance. There are no facilities at the site.

Coming by auto: Take Route 295 southbound if you are coming from north of Route 50 or Route 50, to the Eastern Avenue Exit. Go straight up the ramp to the second street on the right, Douglas Street. Make a right onto Douglas Street. At the end of Douglas Street, make another right onto Anacostia Avenue to get toKenilworth Aquatic Gardens. Go left to get to Kenilworth Recreation Park.

If you are coming from south of Route 50, take Route 295 north to the Burroughs Street Exit. At the bottom of the ramp go left. Go straight to Kenilworth Recreation Park.

Field GPS Location 
38°54'31.64"N
76°57'0.83"W


Additional Info (non commercial): https://www.sportcast-usa.org

Visitors are welcome.

Due to insurance requirements, membership in Sportcast USA is required to participate in the event.

Start time is 9:00 AM on Saturday. Start time Sunday to be determined by casters on Saturday


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Counting down.

25 days until the Northeast Regional Tournament.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

7 days until the Northeast Regional Tournament (Sept 8 & 9)

Coming events:

Northeast Regional, Dates: September 8 & 9, Location: Kenilworth Athletic Field (DC)

US Nationals, Dates: October 27 & 28, Location: Kenilworth Athletic Field (DC)

US Open, Dates: December 1 & 2, Location: Riverview Farm Park (Newport News, VA)


----------

